# My first dress *blush*



## Eoraptor (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi everyone!  You might remember back in December I wore one of Nikki's gowns to the fancy Christmas party.  It was my first time in public in a dress and I had a blast.  Around that same time, Nikki gave me one of her dresses to keep (it no longer fits her).  I've been sorta embarrassed to show everyone, partly because I couldn't get a good photo of it and partially because it's.... mine I guess?  I dunno.  It's like the gown was a costume I just had for one night, so it's less serious.  Anyway, I finally got an okay pic Saturday during my latest FOTD.  The dress still looks darker in the mirror and I have a black undershirt on underneath it, making it look less revealing up top.  I took another pic of the dress hanging up so you could see the real color and strap width.  What do you girls think?  I didn't choose this dress, so it's not my ideal, but I did get it free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Are dresses okay to wear on a normal day?  This one seems like it's best for somewhat special occassions I think.  What style/color do you recommend for my next dress?  So many questions...


----------



## Velouria (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it really suits you! It's a very pretty dress that fits you perfectly. I agree that with it being partly velvet, it's more of an evening dress. That shape does work for you though.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 5, 2007)

i love it! i think the color is fabbb !


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

I like the color and I think the shape is flattering. Looove your earrings


----------



## Silvana (Feb 6, 2007)

I think it would even be cuter with a wide belt right at the waist seam.
It will create a tiny waist look and a feminine curve.


----------



## Uchina (Feb 7, 2007)

I love the colour on you.  Like I told you on MSN, you remind me of when I was going through girlhood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You seem to be enjoying it, though hahaha


----------



## Shawna (Feb 7, 2007)

I love that emerald colour on you Mickey.  The dress fits really well too.  I think for something that you got for free,  you got a good deal.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 16, 2007)

i think it looks great on you! as far as i can tell, it fits you really well & it really flatters your shape. but i agree to save it for special occassions.


----------



## franimal (Feb 16, 2007)

I definitely agree on wearing it with a waist belt. it looks really cute on you. I think if you want to wear dresses, summer is a really great time  to experiment because you could wear them any day. if you want to wear a dress and its cold, wear leggings and the dress would look hot. k bye.


----------



## delovely (Feb 26, 2007)

How long is it on you? If its around your knees, its fine really for any occasion. For day time, I'd wear it with a jean jacket or something to make it slightly more casual.. for a night out or formal event, it would go fine by itself with heels or something. It's a v. cute dress I think; color and fit are perfect for you!


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you everyone!  You girls make me feel so much better about myself.  I'm still a little embarrassed, but I'm glad I showed you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will definitely look into wide belts.  I've seen a lot on fashion websites lately.

 Quote:

  How long is it on you? If its around your knees, its fine really for any occasion. For day time, I'd wear it with a jean jacket or something to make it slightly more casual.. for a night out or formal event, it would go fine by itself with heels or something. It's a v. cute dress I think; color and fit are perfect for you!  
 
It's about 5 inches below my knees.  Even if it's too long, I'd love to find some day dresses.  I don't know when I'd be brave enough to wear them, but I think I'd be happier.  I dunno.  I did buy a black tunic the other week, and that's almost like a minidress... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, sorry I haven't made a post on my breasts yet.  Besides being super busy, I'm still shy about it.  But I will post on it soon.  I've gotten a lot of support from you, which I'm very thankful for.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 27, 2007)

You look good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how you radiant in that photo.


----------



## TheRitz (Mar 6, 2007)

HAS ANYONE EVER TOLD U THAT U LOOK A LOT LIKE CHLOE FROM 24????


----------



## TheRitz (Mar 6, 2007)

the dress is kute, but to be honest, the high waist doesnt flatter the body. i would suggest something tight and right below knee length. preferrably black. black is slimming. and top it off with a hot red thick belt, high waisted to give the illusion of long skinny legs and fuller breasts. lol im such a fashion diva sometimes. i love it . hope it helps!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, you do look like Chloe.


----------



## Eoraptor (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, TheRitz!

I have been told I look like Chloe, but I haven't noticed until now.  Good call.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 4, 2007)

the dress is stunning and ur gorgeous...so u know what...the next color should be a nice turquoise that would bring out ur gorgeous eyes!!!!!


----------

